# Coronavirus - Doctors Arrested for revealing the truth



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Itachi

Typical Communist policies......you say/do something the government doesn't like??

Off to prison for you...


*China spent the crucial first days of the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak arresting people who posted about it online and threatening journalists*

*https://www.businessinsider.com/china-information-crackdown-on-wuhan-coronavirus-2020-1*

Posting this before the pro-China troll brigade comes in & either starts pointing fingers at other nations, says how China is so great & the usual stuff littered on many threads related to China.

*Also please watch the whole video before commenting!!*

Reactions: Like Like:

8


----------



## Itachi

TruthHurtz said:


> Why is this little queer badgering on about other countries policies when foreign child grooming gangs roam his. Lol part and parcel amiright?
> 
> Your only concern about China should be how they approach your own country, if its good, then no problem. If not, then do something about it.



You can keep your whataboutism out of this thread.

What we do and don't do shouldn't be someone's concern....especially someone from landlocked Zimbabwe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kaniska

TruthHurtz said:


> Why is this little queer badgering on about other countries policies when foreign child grooming gangs roam his. Lol part and parcel amiright?
> 
> Your only concern about China should be how they approach your own country, if its good, then no problem. If not, then do something about it.




Are you from China or Zimbawe??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lastofthepatriots

TruthHurtz said:


> You live in a fantasy world, lets see how Pakistan fairs without China.



That can work both ways, so instead of running your mouth and being triggered, you should do something productive.

Funny enough, I went to the mall in lahore yesterday and saw Chinese people walking around in medical masks. I even told a couple of Chinese guys how ridiculous they looked since they’re the ones importing the virus everywhere else. They had a good laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Itachi

TruthHurtz said:


> You live in a fantasy world, lets see how Pakistan fairs without China.



Show your real flags troll. 



TruthHurtz said:


> Why is this little queer badgering on about other countries policies when foreign child grooming gangs roam his. Lol part and parcel amiright?
> 
> Your only concern about China should be how they approach your own country, if its good, then no problem. If not, then do something about it.



Did you even watch the video??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

i have heard that this corona virus is not effective in hot places and is only effective at cold regions so there is low chance of this disease in middle east gcc region due to hot weather,we should avoid visiting cold regions unnecessarily until this disease is controlled


----------



## Leishangthem

Truth? more like got warned some about rumor-mongering without thorough research.
An English teacher that makes his living of anti chinese youtube work isn't supposed to source of any reliable news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

Yaseen1 said:


> i have heard that this corona virus is not effective in hot places and is only effective at cold regions so there is low chance of this disease in middle east gcc region due to hot weather,we should avoid visiting cold regions unnecessarily until this disease is controlled


please stop. 
This is embarrassing. 

Countries from Thailand to Japan to US, Canada and France are reporting cases. Nothing to do with climate. Everything to do with China's attempt to cover it up, which failed and caused a global pandemic. 

If China had simply acted like a normal country and issues public health alert in the early days, this would have been contained by now. 

I said it before and I will say it again, CPC does not care about many people die, they only care about staying in Power.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

This is vert interesting. I just watched this video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Maitham said:


> Truth? more like got warned some about rumor-mongering without thorough research.
> An English teacher that makes his living of anti chinese youtube work isn't supposed to source of any reliable news.



Go watch the video first before commenting.....you're coming in here...not even watching the OP's video and posting based on your biases and previously digested info.


----------



## Goenitz

W.11 said:


>


For sure/.. to curb panic which can affect market and despair people..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

The Wuhan officials must be punished. The Central Govt must do the right thing and execute those involved who tried to hide it. The Govt must also bring in more strict laws. Legitimacy is important in China and the people expect the Govt to manage the country properly. Failure to do so means your legitimacy is brought into question.


----------



## nature is

Serpentza and his friend are on some organization's payroll. They have been called out. He dare not even put Chinese subtitle on his content.

If you follow him, notice all those unusual footage and video clips for almost every topic he covers. No ordinary blogger have access to them. Hmm, Not to mention, he already left China for good, how did he even film the streets and the city.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Itachi

Goenitz said:


> For sure/.. to curb panic which can affect market and despair people..



Nope, they tried to suppress their own doctors and other professionals who tried to tell the govt. that a new virus has broken out.....only when the situation got worse was when China "officially" got on board the "there's a new virus!" train.



nature is said:


> Serpentza and his friend are on some organization's payroll. If you follow, no ordinary blogger would've access to those many of the video clips in their content. They have been called.



All the material in OP's videos were tweets & Wechat convo logs by Chinese doctors which have been pasted online.

Even if someone's funding him, it doesn't retract from the issue that the Chinese jailed their own professionals in trying to hush everyone.

Also, beating up YT'ers proves that China is very hostile to any point of view that's now towed by the govt./CCP...

Nathan Rich is also well known as a sellout to the CCP.

More details: 








Rasengan said:


> The Wuhan officials must be punished. The Central Govt must do the right thing and execute those involved who tried to hide it. The Govt must also bring in more strict laws. *Legitimacy is important in China and the people expect the Govt to manage the country properly. Failure to do so means your legitimacy is brought into question.*



Agree very much on the bolder part.....but the thing is...the Chinese govt./CCP tried to hide the whole issue....only when it went out of control did they openly admit that there's a new virus.

If they had only listened to their professionals instead of putting them in Jail...



Itachi said:


> *China spent the crucial first days of the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak arresting people who posted about it online and threatening journalists*
> 
> *https://www.businessinsider.com/china-information-crackdown-on-wuhan-coronavirus-2020-1*



Read that article^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nature is

Itachi said:


> Nope, they tried to suppress their own doctors and other professionals who tried to tell the govt. that a new virus has broken out.....only when the situation got worse was when China "officially" got on board the "there's a new virus!" train.
> 
> 
> 
> All the material in OP's videos were tweets & Wechat convo logs by Chinese doctors which have been pasted online.
> 
> Even if someone's funding him, it doesn't retract from the issue that the Chinese jailed their own professionals in trying to hush everyone.
> 
> Also, beating up YT'ers proves that China is very hostile to any point of view that's now towed by the govt./CCP...
> 
> Nathan Rich is also well known as a sellout to the CCP.
> 
> More details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree very much on the bolder part.....but the thing is...the Chinese govt./CCP tried to hide the whole issue....only when it went out of control did they openly admit that there's a new virus.
> 
> If they had only listened to their professionals instead of putting them in Jail...
> 
> 
> 
> Read that article^



That doesnt mean it is true, he is known to spread half-truth, distorted view and falsehood abt China and Chinese people. He has been called out by various expats working in China. Such as this legit teacher.







Nathan Rich is 100% more credible than Serpentza. Anyone rational would can judge.


Yes, he is funded and backed by some organization. His content has strong political undertone. Take this vid, how would ordinary blogger have those rare footage from ages ago in this vid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi

nature is said:


> That doesnt mean it is true, he is known to spread half-truth and fake news abt China. This English teacher called him out, look for serpentza angry retort in the comment. That says it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Rich is 100% more credible than Serpentza. Anyone rational would can judge by this clip.
> 
> 
> Yes, he is funded and backed by some organization. His content has strong political undertone. And how did he get those rare footage from ages ago in this vid, no ordinary blogger would've access to it.



LOL 

Just cuz Serpentza is exposing China, he's a paid agent....and because Nathan Rich calls the CCP the greatest organization on the planet and worships them....he's the "good guy". 

You won't be convincing anyone here by just accusing well known YT'ers.....find me some concrete evidence and we'll talk more on this. Otherwise, me and others have a well functioning brain that can see through any Chinese propaganda. 

Plus, watch this too to see the other side of the coin:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rasengan

Itachi said:


> Agree very much on the bolder part.....but the thing is...the Chinese govt./CCP tried to hide the whole issue....only when it went out of control did they openly admit that there's a new virus.
> 
> If they had only listened to their professionals instead of putting them in Jail...
> 
> 
> 
> Read that article^



This must be the first time we agree on something The article mentions exactly what I explained in my post. Those journalists and doctors who were threatened was done by local officials. Why did they do such an action? As @beijingwalker said in a previous post in another thread this is political disaster for the people running the show in Wuhan. When SARS happened in 2002 the Beijing Mayor who had more power than Xi was destroyed politically.


----------



## nature is

Itachi said:


> LOL
> 
> Just cuz Serpentza is exposing China, he's a paid agent....and because Nathan Rich calls the CCP the greatest organization on the planet and worships them....he's the "good guy".
> 
> You won't be convincing anyone here by just accusing well known YT'ers.....find me some concrete evidence and we'll talk more on this. Otherwise, me and others have a well functioning brain that can see through any Chinese propaganda.



No country is more widely covered than China in western media. It's not like China can hide anything, why would the world needs a blogger of dubious credibility to expose China? 

The evidence are all in the video, you can watch and retort. I'm not here to convince you, I post for others to read. You're a known troll of questionable origin too. Anyone with a function brain can see that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Rasengan said:


> This must be the first time we agree on something The article mentions exactly what I explained in my post. Those journalists and doctors who were threatened was done by local officials. Why did they do such an action? As @beijingwalker said in a previous post in another thread this is political disaster for the people running the show in Wuhan. *When SARS happened in 2002 the Beijing Mayor who had more power than Xi was destroyed politically*.



More like made the man to put the blame on and destroyed politically to cover up the overarching problems within the Chinese Communist Party/the govt.

If we're seeing similar situation more than 10 years later....nearly 20 years....looks like the Chinese officials haven't changed at all....which is what everyone knows.

The Chinese state is highly secretive & tries to hide anything "bad" that happens or is about to...all I and others ask is for them to be a lot more transparent since the virus not only affects us but others, outside of China too.

If the whole situation had been handled differently, the Chinese state could have started the quarantine process much faster & so would the whole world.

Trying to cover up also shows that the virus could have been man made that escaped from a bio lab, of which there are some well known ones in Wuhan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nature is

Itachi said:


> LOL
> 
> Just cuz Serpentza is exposing China, he's a paid agent....and because Nathan Rich calls the CCP the greatest organization on the planet and worships them....he's the "good guy".
> 
> You won't be convincing anyone here by just accusing well known YT'ers.....find me some concrete evidence and we'll talk more on this. Otherwise, me and others have a well functioning brain that can see through any Chinese propaganda.
> 
> Plus, watch this too to see the other side of the coin:



There is no the other side of coin. Serzpenta approached and filmed a drunk man on the street, what do you expect a drunk man to say or act? He went looking for trouble, then claimed he was attacked in China, lol. This could happen any where in the world. The english teacher rightly called him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Itachi

nature is said:


> No country is more widely covered than China in western media. It's not like China can hide anything, why would the world needs a blogger of dubious credibility to expose China?
> 
> The evidence are all in the video, you can watch and retort. I'm not here to convince you, I post for others to read. *You're a known troll of questionable origin too*. Anyone with a function brain can see that.



ah...here comes the personal comments...

How do you know that I'm from a "questionable origin"??? Are you part of PDF management??

No, you're just a normal member like me. My flags are there for all to be seen, I interact with other Pakistani posters outside of the forum too, they even know me by voice.

If anyone wants to "authenticate" my origin, I can talk to them in Urdu & Punjabi on Discord.

Either way, I would keep the habit of making personal comments to 3rd rate forums. This is PDF, free speech is allowed but that doesn't mean you start making snide remarks about members.



nature is said:


> There is no the other side of coin. *Serzpenta approached and filmed a drunk man on the street*, what do you expect a drunk man to say or act? He went looking for trouble, then claimed he was attacked in China, lol. This could happen any where in the world. The english teacher rightly called him out.



Nope....you can stop spreading lies. Serzpenta clearly said he was filming already when the drunk man started creating commotion and was arguing with local before he saw Serzpenta with the camera in hand.

All no do gooders are afraid of their actions being documented. Simple as that.

You can clearly see the drunk man approaching Serzpenta (in the video I posted above)......the Chinese police even took Serzpentas side and let him go. Who're you to say otherwise and spread lies? 



nature is said:


> There is no the other side of coin.



Something a authoritarian regime would definitely say.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rasengan

Itachi said:


> More like made the man to put the blame on and destroyed politically to cover up the overarching problems within the Chinese Communist Party/the govt.
> 
> If we're seeing similar situation more than 10 years later....nearly 20 years....looks like the Chinese officials haven't changed at all....which is what everyone knows.
> 
> The Chinese state is highly secretive & tries to hide anything "bad" that happens or is about to...all I and others ask is for them to be a lot more transparent since the virus not only affects us but others, outside of China too.
> 
> If the whole situation had been handled differently, the Chinese state could have started the quarantine process much faster & so would the whole world.
> 
> Trying to cover up also shows that the virus could have been man made that escaped from a bio lab, of which there are some well known ones in Wuhan.



The problem with your argument along with a whole host of other issues is too one dimensional. China is a large country with 31 provinces in which 1.3 billion people exists. This figure alone demonstrates governance in the country will always be difficult. The Beijing Mayor came from a great political background and when his career was destroyed it meant his faction within the party loss power. There are many factions within the communists party who all have different opinions in how China should be governed.

The second paragraph in your post again proves your bias nature. China didn't inform the international community until 6 months later while in this case once the Central Govt knew the situation they told the world. Hence why I said in previous post officials in Wuhan must be punished. Bad governance can be seen in many countries. The UK is a prime example. Grenfell tower could have been prevented if Downing Street followed the advice given by the Parliamentary committee. Guess what there are thousands of buildings in the UK that have the same cladding and they haven't been changed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

nature is said:


> No country is more widely covered than China in western media. It's not like China can hide anything, why would the world needs a blogger of dubious credibility to expose China?
> 
> The evidence are all in the video, you can watch and retort. I'm not here to convince you, I post for others to read. You're a known troll of questionable origin too. Anyone with a function brain can see that.


You don't think that a government like the Chinese communist regime would try to hush up any disaster and crack down on those who wish to speak the truth to prevent said disaster from escalating?

This is the problem with Communist regime; USSR tried to hide and then cover up Chernobyl disaster until things got really bad and couldn't be hidden anymore but by then it was too late and thousands were affected.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rasengan

nature is said:


> There is no the other side of coin. Serzpenta approached and filmed a drunk man on the street, what do you expect a drunk man to say or act? He went looking for trouble, then claimed he was attacked in China, lol. This could happen any where in the world. The english teacher rightly called him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Rusty said:


> I said it before and I will say it again, CPC does not care about many people die, they only care about staying in Power.


Huh...it's normal for ruling party to want to stay in power NO? Moreover it's not like the CCP hides it, they explicitly mention that one of their main goal is to maintain their absolute control/rule over China. (for a long as they can) and that to love the communist party is to love the country. To them you can't like one without liking the other. Many might dispute this but that's their own view. 
So what's so surprising in that?


----------



## Itachi

Rasengan said:


> The problem with your argument along with a whole host of other issues is too one dimensional. China is a large country with 31 provinces in which 1.3 billion people exists. This figure alone demonstrates governance in the country will always be difficult. The Beijing Mayor came from a great political background and when his career was destroyed it meant his faction within the party loss power. There are many factions within the communists party who all have different opinions in how China should be governed.
> 
> The second paragraph in your post again proves your bias nature. China didn't inform the international community until 6 months later while in this case once the Central Govt knew the situation they told the world. Hence why I said in previous post officials in Wuhan must be punished. Bad governance can be seen in many countries. The UK is a prime example. Grenfell tower could have been prevented if Downing Street followed the advice given by the Parliamentary committee. Guess what there are thousands of buildings in the UK that have the same cladding and they haven't been changed.



Again, you're being too apologetic of the CCP....I'm sure you have read the history of CCP & their atrocities against the Chinese people, let alone other minorities within the country and abroad.

If this has had happened in the US or any other place, I would condemn it too.

This issue is more to do with secrecy and trying to curb the facts from leaking than from "bad governance"....it's the job of the CCP to govern their country...the way they do it is questionable & heavily criticized. 

Obviously, like you said, factions exist, you can't have a "ture one party system" due to the human nature of not agreeing with everyone they meet. This is why many countries have multiple parties. 

Either way, before we head into a completely different direction than from the OP's post, all I have to say is that I & others condemn the reasons why professionals, like the doctors in OP's video, are treated for just trying to do their job & the right thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

lastofthepatriots said:


> That can work both ways, so instead of running your mouth and being triggered, you should do something productive.
> 
> Funny enough, I went to the mall in lahore yesterday and saw Chinese people walking around in medical masks. I even told a couple of Chinese guys how ridiculous they looked since they’re the ones importing the virus everywhere else. They had a good laugh.



In the US I've seen a couple Chinese guys fresh off the boat going around wearing masks. The thing is, it alarms people around them and makes people nervous reminding them that China has some weird disease going around. But these guys don't get social cues or something, they just walk around oblivious to the stares and discomfort around them. LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi

tower9 said:


> In the US I've seen a couple Chinese guys fresh off the boat going around wearing masks. The thing is, it alarms people around them and makes people nervous reminding them that China has some weird disease going around. But these guys don't get social cues or something, they just walk around oblivious to the stares and discomfort around them. LMAO



Emotions & social cues are unknown to mainlanders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Itachi said:


> LOL
> 
> Just cuz Serpentza is exposing China, he's a paid agent....and because Nathan Rich calls the CCP the greatest organization on the planet and worships them....he's the "good guy".
> 
> You won't be convincing anyone here by just accusing well known YT'ers.....find me some concrete evidence and we'll talk more on this. Otherwise, me and others have a well functioning brain that can see through any Chinese propaganda.
> 
> Plus, watch this too to see the other side of the coin:



Serpentza and Laowhy86 are known China hating trolls and are basically White supremacists. Trust me, I grew up in the US, I know a White supremacist when I see one. I know the types of dog whistles they use and they remind me of the punk *** White guys who go out of their way to mock Asians who speak English with an accent. Also, it's clear that Laowhy and Serpentza get funding, either from their fans or maybe even from the NED, for their anti-China videos and this is why they've become virulently anti-China since they moved to the US.

Nathan Rich however creeps me out. That guy is obviously trolling for the Chinese side and something about him just makes me uncomfortable.

The most reasonable voice I've found among the foreign vloggers is this Canadian guy who owns a pub in Shenzhen and he calls out Serpentza and Laowhy86 as the racists that they are. He actually knew them when they lived in Shenzhen.








Itachi said:


> Emotions & social cues are unknown to mainlanders.



Unfortunately this is true 80% of the time. It's honestly cringeworthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi

tower9 said:


> Serpentza and Laowhy86 are known China hating trolls and are basically White supremacists. Trust me, I grew up in the US, I know a White supremacist when I see one. I know the types of dog whistles they use and they remind me of the punk *** White guys who go out of their way to mock Asians who speak English with an accent. Also, it's clear that Laowhy and Serpentza get funding, either from their fans or maybe even from the NED, for their anti-China videos and this is why they've become virulently anti-China since they moved to the US.
> 
> Nathan Rich however creeps me out. That guy is obviously trolling for the Chinese side and something about him just makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> The most reasonable voice I've found among the foreign vloggers is this Canadian guy who owns a pub in Shenzhen and he calls out Serpentza and Laowhy86 as the racists that they are. He actually knew them when they lived in Shenzhen.



I don't know about the Laowhy86 dude but I have watched some of Serpentza's videos....so far, I haven't found any hate or/& racism against Chinese people.....he's been very respectful in the videos I have watched....might be some videos you and others might be referring to.

The only reason why I watch him is because he has mentioned a lot of things foreigners don't think about in regards to China....most average joe in the West or Pakistan either has a very fantasy filled view of China or outright hates China...

I for one am in the middle, I take the good with the bad and notice so does Serpentza, in the 2-3 videos I have seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Itachi said:


> I don't know about the Laowhy86 dude but I have watched some of Serpentza's videos....so far, I haven't found any hate or/& racism against Chinese people.....he's been very respectful in the videos I have watched....might be some videos you and others might be referring to.
> 
> The only reason why I watch him is because he has mentioned a lot of things foreigners don't think about in regards to China....most average joe in the West or Pakistan either has a very fantasy filled view of China or outright hates China...
> 
> I for one am in the middle, I take the good with the bad and notice so does Serpentza, in the 2-3 videos I have seen.



Serpentza's older videos were more fair. But he's gradually become just anti-China in recent years.

I have absolutely no problem with people who criticize China as there are many things that deserve criticism. But when people just rant and criticize day in and day out, they are no longer a fair observer. It's clear that Serpentza has an agenda. His videos have simply boiled down to China bashing. For example, I remember one video where he said that Chinese people don't take care of their historic sites and he goes into some abandoned rural village and point out an old temple that is falling apart as proof, then he juxtaposes this with the Imperial Castle in Tokyo. It is ridiculous because most of the historic sites of any importance in China, especially one at the caliber of the Castle in Tokyo would be remarkably well preserved actually. So he's basically just a dishonest, sniveling liar. 

And yes he is a White supremacist, absolutely. He's actually the worst type of racist in that he is polite and calm while promoting racist views. He has many times alluded to being superior because he is European. Him and Laowhy86 just strike me as the typical, two faced, cowardly racist White punks that I've come across many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

tower9 said:


> Serpentza's older videos were more fair. But he's gradually become just anti-China in recent years.


Yes because state promoted Chinese trolls have started a campaign against his wife and family who live in S. Africa.
Then he started to expose the truth of Chinese government. 
I have been following him since 2015. He was staying away from political issues and trying to show how China progressing positively in terms of economics but even that triggered Chinese trolls.
When Chinese government threatened his family in S. Africa using corrupt S. African government that was the last nail to the coffin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> Yes because state promoted Chinese trolls have started a campaign against his wife and family who live in S. Africa.
> Then he started to expose the truth of Chinese government.
> I have been following him since 2015. He was staying away from political issues and trying to show how China progressing positively in terms of economics but even that triggered Chinese trolls.
> When Chinese government threatened his family in S. Africa using corrupt S. African government that was the last nail to the coffin.



Yeah, seriously doubt that. He has a long history of being drama queen and presenting himself as a victim. I am sure he plays victim to justify his negative videos. 

And no, he has progressively gone negative because bashing China is an easy sell. There is a huge market in the West for anything anti-China. You can make anything up and people here will eat it up and take it as gospel truth. Being fair and balanced won't earn you any money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

tower9 said:


> Yeah, seriously doubt that. He has a long history of being drama queen and presenting himself as a victim.



China and you Chinese are the best at being drama queen...


----------



## tower9

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> China and you Chinese are the best at being drama queen...



And what are you a Turk? LMAO You have some nerve man.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy

tower9 said:


> And what are you a Turk? LMAO You have some nerve man.


Oh man did I hurt your feelings?


----------



## INDIAISM

Rusty said:


> please stop.
> This is embarrassing.
> 
> Countries from Thailand to Japan to US, Canada and France are reporting cases. Nothing to do with climate. Everything to do with China's attempt to cover it up, which failed and caused a global pandemic.
> 
> If China had simply acted like a normal country and issues public health alert in the early days, this would have been contained by now.
> 
> I said it before and I will say it again, CPC does not care about many people die, they only care about staying in Power.


Mmm actualy he is right

☆ Winter serves as an ideal breeding ground for viruses which have achieved the ability to spread between people, as they are more stable in cold air, and low humidity helps them to “float” for longer..

☆ The cold also reduces bodily defences, allowing viruses to enter the body with ease.

☆ According to Dr Jonas Nilsen (MD) co-founder of Practio, a travel vaccination service, the coronavirus will struggle to infect people during the summer.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ex...ntries-where-is-coronavirus-travel-advice/amp


----------



## Goku

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> China and you Chinese are the best at being drama queen...


If a powerful country like China blocks simple online forum like PDF cz some members write anti China things ,then u can sense that they are quite sensitive and insecure.
Even an enemy country like India havent ban this forum but iron brother China has.
This shows the CCP is quite touchy about their image

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Itachi said:


> LOL
> 
> Just cuz Serpentza is exposing China, he's a paid agent....and because Nathan Rich calls the CCP the greatest organization on the planet and worships them....he's the "good guy".
> 
> You won't be convincing anyone here by just accusing well known YT'ers.....find me some concrete evidence and we'll talk more on this. Otherwise, me and others have a well functioning brain that can see through any Chinese propaganda.
> 
> Plus, watch this too to see the other side of the coin:


LOL.. Just becos the video exposed your hatre for China and you will claimed it as paid video. While fake lies video exposed as malicious lies will be treated as evidence of evil China.. How selective you are.

There are many proof of many fake video, malicious lies made against China. Are you going to deny it?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more...llite-images-show.648079/page-4#post-12048282

And after I exposed this fake lies. Those previously malign China never even bother to reply to explain their false allegation. More or less proved their guilt and fake allegation.


----------



## tower9

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> Oh man did I hurt your feelings?



Nah don't really care if you believe him or not but plenty of other vloggers have disproved simple assertions he's made over the years. 








Goku said:


> If a powerful country like China blocks simple online forum like PDF cz some members write anti China things ,then u can sense that they are quite sensitive and insecure.
> Even an enemy country like India hasnt ban this forum despite but iron brother China has.
> This shows the CCP is quite touchy about their image



Actually China's heavy censorship demonstrates how incompetent China's propaganda is versus that of the West. Western propaganda is powerful because it is based on an illusion of freedom of information, debate and free will. China's propaganda is clumsy and ineffective because it repeats boring state approved messages while censoring anything it doesn't like to hear. In the West, those views aren't censored, they are just smeared with fake news so that their reputation is completely destroyed. The average person isn't very bright so they will write off alternative voices because they happened to hear something terrible about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Itachi

Beast said:


> LOL.. Just becos the video exposed your hatre for China and you will claimed it as paid video. While fake lies video exposed as malicious lies will be treated as evidence of evil China.. How selective you are.
> 
> There are many proof of many fake video, malicious lies made against China. Are you going to deny it?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/more...llite-images-show.648079/page-4#post-12048282
> 
> And after I exposed this fake lies. Those previously malign China never even bother to reply to explain their false allegation. More or less proved their guilt and fake allegation.



Yawn....posting fake videos to prove another video is fake...Lmao.


----------



## kankan326

Mr.NiceGuy said:


> Yes because state promoted Chinese trolls have started a campaign against his wife and family who live in S. Africa.
> Then he started to expose the truth of Chinese government.
> I have been following him since 2015. He was staying away from political issues and trying to show how China progressing positively in terms of economics but even that triggered Chinese trolls.
> When Chinese government threatened his family in S. Africa using corrupt S. African government that was the last nail to the coffin.


Most Chinese don't like him not because political reasons. Only one simple reason: He is a liar. We are Chinese. We live here. We are most qualified to judge truths and lies than any others when it comes to China issues.* The most ridiculous thing is, most non-Chinese would rather believe this foreign guy than us. And then they use these fake materials delivered by those socalled "know everything about China" foreigners to attack us. And call us trolls.* What a weird world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1223288485311705088


----------



## tower9

Beast said:


> LOL, typical denial. Why not log a clear satellite photo now to prove who is lying or not about the grave?
> 
> You think GTCN is stupid to get a fake woman to act as the widow of the dead to let itself easily exposed as fake? Show some respect the death. CPC is doing a good deed to help muslim decease get a good grave rather than letting them buried in wild. While West or fake muslim like you wouldnt care about muslim. Your mission is just to smear Chinese to work for CIA.
> 
> 
> China censorship is successful. If we do not have censorship. China will end up just like Hong Kong. A lot of policy would not able to implement successfully becos of misinfo and smearing about CPC system. Suppressing fake news and society is able to progress smoothly. If not, how does China able to progress to a middle income economy with USD 14 trillion in just 40 years?
> 
> While HongKong with the so called freedom and free press instead stagnant for last 20 years?



Might be successful in China but China's propaganda machine is pretty much useless worldwide in terms of crafting China's image, which is pretty much shit at this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Beast said:


> L
> 
> 
> China censorship is successful. If we do not have censorship. China will end up just like Hong Kong. A lot of policy would not able to implement successfully becos of misinfo and smearing about CPC system. Suppressing fake news and society is able to progress smoothly. If not, how does China able to progress to a middle income economy with USD 14 trillion in just 40 years?
> 
> While HongKong with the so called freedom and free press instead stagnant for last 20 years?


and u want CN to end up like Chernobyl when the party arrest everyone speaking out the truth before the Govt failed to control it ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

tower9 said:


> Might be successful in China but China's propaganda machine is pretty much useless worldwide in terms of crafting China's image, which is pretty much shit at this point.


So which is more critical, success worldwide for rest of the world while failed miserable in domestic China?
Or success in domestic China and make China a big ecnomy power with lifting hundred millions of Chinese out of poverty but failed in worldwide audience?

There is no one solution for all problem. Be realistic. US propaganda is successful in smearing China but so failed has failed miserably in resolving a lot of domestic problem(Gun violence, stagnant economy, rising debt, failed overseas military venture, decreasing budget, failed health system for most American).

Who will win in the long run?



Viva_Viet said:


> and u want CN to end up like Chernobyl when the party arrest everyone speaking out the truth before the Govt failed to control it ??


China is successful as world 2nd largest economy in just 40 years with USD 14 trillion economy. While Vietnam? 

Nobody care about vietnam becos its is insignificant and dispensable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Beast said:


> China is successful as world 2nd largest economy in just 40 years with USD 14 trillion economy. While Vietnam?
> 
> Nobody care about vietnam becos its is insignificant and dispensable.


2/3 factories in Guangdong r leaving CN ( to VN) and corona r killing Cnese, then u call it "success" ?? Thats so pathetic

Btw Im out .tks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

tower9 said:


> China's propaganda machine is pretty much useless worldwide in terms of crafting China's image,


Probably because of China's "韬光养晦” policy. Keep low profile and voice when dealing with international affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Viva_Viet said:


> 2/3 factories in Guangdong r leaving CN ( to VN) and corona r killing Cnese, then u call it "success" ?? Thats so pathetic
> 
> Btw Im out .tks


Good that you are out... 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_China

vs 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economy_of_Vietnam

We moved out those low end plastic making factories that fit for developed countries like vietnam 

Why would I envy a Vietnam while China has these?






Self delusion for some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Beast said:


> While West or fake muslim like you wouldnt care about muslim. Your mission is just to smear Chinese to work for CIA.



@Dubious @waz @Arsalan this guys come out of nowhere and has started making personal comments like the above.

As for everyone else, you can see how a good thread has been detracked by typical trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

Itachi said:


> @Dubious @waz @Arsalan this guys come out of nowhere and has started started making personal comments like the above.
> 
> As for everyone else, you can see how a good thread has been detracked by typical trolls.


What do u expect from Cnese members who got paid 5cent for talking nonsense on internet ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Itachi said:


> @Dubious @waz @Arsalan this guys come out of nowhere and has started started making personal comments like the above.
> 
> As for everyone else, you can see how a good thread has been detracked by typical trolls.


Personal attack? I have proven you just for sake of smearing China, willing to ignore a muslim decease a decent bury grave, by just claiming bury in wild is better than concrete grave provide by CPC for uighur. Show me a genuine prove of CPC destroy traditional Uighur grave. I will eat back my words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Beast said:


> Personal attack? I have proven you just for sake of smearing China, willing to even forsake a muslim decrease a decent bury grave, by just claiming bury in wild is better than concrete grave provide by CPC for uyghur decrease. Show me a genuine prove of CPC destroy Uighur grave. I will eat back my words.



You're posting non-thread related posts on this thread and distracting and derailing this whole thread from the OP's topic.

Then you're accusing me of being a fake Muslim and a CIA agent. 

This isn't China where shit like yours will fly. At best, you'll be banned, at worst your posts will be deleted sooner or later. Maybe that number of -38 ratings will increase too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Itachi said:


> You're posting non-thread related posts on this thread and distracting and derailing this whole thread from the OP's topic.
> 
> Then you're accusing me of being a fake Muslim and a CIA agent.
> 
> This isn't China where shit like yours will fly. At best, you'll be banned, at worst your posts will be deleted sooner or later. Maybe that number of -38 ratings will increase too.


How is it unrelated? My post is totally related. Becos it has proven plenty of fake allegation against China in anything from uighur muslim to economy data or mismanagement.

I have also proven just for sake of smearing China even going to length to deny this poor muslim woman and her decease muslim husband a decent bury grave by claiming it as fake. do you need to stood that low? How to claim yourself as muslim?






Best comment from there...




Shawn Li2 weeks ago
_using your dead father as a political tool. that's seriously some next level low._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Beast said:


> How is it unrelated? My post is totally related. Becos it has proven plenty of fake allegation against China in anything from uighur muslim to economy data or mismanagement.
> 
> I have also proven just for sake of smearing China even going to length to deny this poor muslim woman and her decease muslim husband a decent bury grave by claiming it as fake. do you need to stood that low? How to claim yourself as muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best comment from there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Li2 weeks ago
> _using your dead father as a political tool. that's seriously some next level low._



This whole thread is about the Coronavirus...you're posting Chinese videos about the Uyghur matter....tell me how the coronavirus and the Uyghur matter are related??


----------



## Beast

Itachi said:


> This whole thread is about the Coronavirus...you're posting Chinese videos about the Uyghur matter....tell me how the coronavirus and the Uyghur matter are related??


Why? You claimed the video by a proven faker for corononavirus as real? I show the whole world how much fake video about China is fabricated. This Uighur cemetry saga is just tip of the iceburg. Are you going to deny it?

If they can make fake video about uighur grave, how about coronavirus? Simple logic.

And you are a proven China hatre in cheering any negative about China even without proper research whether its true or fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nature is

Desert Fox said:


> You don't think that a government like the Chinese communist regime would try to hush up any disaster and crack down on those who wish to speak the truth to prevent said disaster from escalating?
> 
> This is the problem with Communist regime; USSR tried to hide and then cover up Chernobyl disaster until things got really bad and couldn't be hidden anymore but by then it was too late and thousands were affected.



Why would you think communist have this special ability to cover up disasters that non-communist lack?

Six officials were charged in Flint water crisis covered up in the United Communist State of America.
https://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/f...ed-flint-water-crisis-alleged-coverup-n619811


Coronvirus is a new strain, symptoms are exactly the same as flu. Until evidences are clear, you can't be certain it will be deadly. Creating unnecessarily public panic contravene local laws. So does cover-up and mismanagement. Could there be such cases? Possibly. Was there a deliberate cover up? No. 

WHO praises China’s response to coronavirus, will reconvene expert committee to assess global threat
https://www.statnews.com/2020/01/29/who-reconvene-expert-committee-coronavirus/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tauren Paladin

This is serious and there's no time to be trolling or spreading CCP or US propaganda. The focus should be finding an immediate cure to the coronavirus and develop much stricter/safer health regulations to prevent a future outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## striver44

Beast said:


> How is it unrelated? My post is totally related. Becos it has proven plenty of fake allegation against China in anything from uighur muslim to economy data or mismanagement.
> 
> I have also proven just for sake of smearing China even going to length to deny this poor muslim woman and her decease muslim husband a decent bury grave by claiming it as fake. do you need to stood that low? How to claim yourself as muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best comment from there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn Li2 weeks ago
> _using your dead father as a political tool. that's seriously some next level low._


So CGTN whuch is a state (I mean party) owned media are now telling us that CNN are just propaganda? LoLZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rasengan

Itachi said:


> Again, you're being too apologetic of the CCP....I'm sure you have read the history of CCP & their atrocities against the Chinese people, let alone other minorities within the country and abroad.
> 
> If this has had happened in the US or any other place, I would condemn it too.
> 
> This issue is more to do with secrecy and trying to curb the facts from leaking than from "bad governance"....it's the job of the CCP to govern their country...the way they do it is questionable & heavily criticized.
> 
> Obviously, like you said, factions exist, you can't have a "ture one party system" due to the human nature of not agreeing with everyone they meet. This is why many countries have multiple parties.
> 
> Either way, before we head into a completely different direction than from the OP's post, all I have to say is that I & others condemn the reasons why professionals, like the doctors in OP's video, are treated for just trying to do their job & the right thing.



Thank you once again for proving my point. Stop having a one dimensional mindset. Such arrogance makes you short sighted. What did I say in my previous two post? I said those involved should be executed but as usual you are selective in cherry picking someone's opinion to suit your narrative. I don't entertain such people hence why I ignore you most of the time and you have this urge to always quote me. 

In addition, I have criticized the CPC when I said there legitimacy will be under threat if they can't manage the country and introduce strict laws regarding wet markets. What does the past misgivings of the CPC Govt have to do with this topic. You are a hypocrite complaining how Chinese often troll but you are no different. 

How they govern there country is quite frankly none of your business. The secrecy was done by the local Govt and this is mentioned in the article pushed forward by you. This equates to bad governance and they need to be punished. How do you know this Chinese Govt won't take appropriate action? Every scandal someone from the party must take a fall and this hurts the interests of factions. Each faction is important because they all have a different opinion on economics, international relations and the governance of the country. The political system of other countries is irrelevant to China. In 40 years China took 700 million people out of poverty a feat not even the best of Western countries combined could compete against. They didn't colonize and steal the wealth of other nations like Britain. There is bad and good in every country but you always choose to highlight the negatives.



tower9 said:


> Serpentza and Laowhy86 are known China hating trolls and are basically White supremacists. Trust me, I grew up in the US, I know a White supremacist when I see one. I know the types of dog whistles they use and they remind me of the punk *** White guys who go out of their way to mock Asians who speak English with an accent. Also, it's clear that Laowhy and Serpentza get funding, either from their fans or maybe even from the NED, for their anti-China videos and this is why they've become virulently anti-China since they moved to the US.
> 
> Nathan Rich however creeps me out. That guy is obviously trolling for the Chinese side and something about him just makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> The most reasonable voice I've found among the foreign vloggers is this Canadian guy who owns a pub in Shenzhen and he calls out Serpentza and Laowhy86 as the racists that they are. He actually knew them when they lived in Shenzhen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately this is true 80% of the time. It's honestly cringeworthy.



Serpentza is a racists punk. He complained about China but was living for more than 15 years in the country. He was also bullshitting about his job, he never trained doctors, instead he was an English teacher. Only a lowlife who claimed China gave him opportunities and smiles at people on the street and then attacks there culture. Why such people were allowed to live in the country baffles me.



Viva_Viet said:


> 2/3 factories in Guangdong r leaving CN ( to VN) and corona r killing Cnese, then u call it "success" ?? Thats so pathetic
> 
> Btw Im out .tks



You aren't in China's league so its best to remain quite.



striver44 said:


> So CGTN whuch is a state (I mean party) owned media are now telling us that CNN are just propaganda? LoLZ



CNN is a mouthpiece of the establishment of America. Did you listen to the Democratic debate in Iowa? Look at what they tried to do with Bernie Sanders. Furthermore, this bullshit media house has spoken so much nonsense on Pakistan when the ground reality was and is different.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

striver44 said:


> So CGTN whuch is a state (I mean party) owned media are now telling us that CNN are just propaganda? LoLZ


Dont focus on source. Focus on the data provided. You shall be adult enough to do your research. For example. CGTN provided satelite of disputed grave fake allegation. You can use public resources like google or satellite service to see who is lying and who is not. If you still not convinced, feel free to go to Xinjiang and do your research. Speak with the old woman since her name is published plus location, you can even email CGTN. I am sure they are willing to guide you to checkout the old woman identity to ease your doubt whether she is imposter. 

So then why you trust CNN allegation when they are proven to fabricate many lies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Rasengan said:


> Thank you once again for proving my point. Stop having a one dimensional mindset. Such arrogance makes you short sighted. What did I say in my previous two post? I said those involved should be executed but as usual you are selective in cherry picking someone's opinion to suit your narrative. I don't entertain such people hence why I ignore you most of the time and you have this urge to always quote me.
> 
> In addition, I have criticized the CPC when I said there legitimacy will be under threat if they can't manage the country and introduce strict laws regarding wet markets. What does the past misgivings of the CPC Govt have to do with this topic. You are a hypocrite complaining how Chinese often troll but you are no different.
> 
> How they govern there country is quite frankly none of your business. The secrecy was done by the local Govt and this is mentioned in the article pushed forward by you. This equates to bad governance and they need to be punished. How do you know this Chinese Govt won't take appropriate action? Every scandal someone from the party must take a fall and this hurts the interests of factions. Each faction is important because they all have a different opinion on economics, international relations and the governance of the country. The political system of other countries is irrelevant to China. In 40 years China took 700 million people out of poverty a feat not even the best of Western countries combined could compete against. They didn't colonize and steal the wealth of other nations like Britain. There is bad and good in every country but you always choose to highlight the negatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Serpentza is a racists punk. He complained about China but was living for more than 15 years in the country. He was also bullshitting about his job, he never trained doctors, instead he was an English teacher. Only a lowlife who claimed China gave him opportunities and smiles at people on the street and then attacks there culture. Why such people were allowed to live in the country baffles me.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't in China's league so its best to remain quite.
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is a mouthpiece of the establishment of America. Did you listen to the Democratic debate in Iowa? Look at what they tried to do with Bernie Sanders. Furthermore, this bullshit media house has spoken so much nonsense on Pakistan when the ground reality was and is different.



I grew up in the US. I can spot a racist when I see them. Serpentza is a racist. He's actually the worse kind because he's smart enough to couch his racism in platitudes and an appearance of being non-racist. At the end of the day it is clear that he has an agenda.

I will say though that his earlier videos were much more fair. He was just an expat in China trying to describe how life was and he made an effort to be fair. Perhaps because he thought most of his viewership were local Chinese so he tried his best to relate to this market. However as his subscribers grew and he realized that he could profit off of bashing China, his videos became more and more sensational, dramatic and anti-China. Keep in mind, both Serpentza and Laowhy are basically losers in life with no real career and education. They were just White guy expats who landed in China for adventure and aside from being English teachers, never held any real positions or developed a career. So their Youtube gig is really their only viable source of income and it's understandable why they would try their best to get more views with honesty and fairness thrown out the window.

I don't disagree with some of his criticism of China. I just don't like liars. When you only present the negative side of anything, you aren't being a fair and honest observer, you are a propagandist. That's basically what Serpentza and Laowhy are nowadays. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if they get funding from the NED or the Falungong either.

I've traveled throughout the world including the Middle East. American mainstream media is fucking trash, I can tell you that much. It's probably the most dishonest, manipulative media out there. This isn't a reflection of the American people who for the most part are decent and good people. But those running the American corporate media are some of the most manipulative and dishonest people in the world and that is how they control public opinion. It is effective in part because Americans for the most part are trusting and naive, as well as not being knowledgeable about the world.

It's funny how many Western Muslims buy all the most outlandish and extreme depictions of China from Western propaganda yet they know full well how dishonest and manipulative the portrayal of the Muslim world has been for decades from this same media source. I guess self-awareness is low among any population and that is what the corporate media thrives on.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

Rasengan said:


> You aren't in China's league so its best to remain quite.
> 
> 
> 
> CNN is a mouthpiece of the establishment of America. Did you listen to the Democratic debate in Iowa? Look at what they tried to do with Bernie Sanders. Furthermore, this bullshit media house has spoken so much nonsense on Pakistan when the ground reality was and is different.


 Xi jinping dont ask u to defend CN for him.Xi dont even bore to hire u to work on his shoes factories, dude cos u r Nothing to CN.

Btw, I feel sick when None Cnese member who can not even speak Cnese keep bragging abt CN on US forum.Care abt ur own country.dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

Itachi said:


> Go watch the video first before commenting.....you're coming in here...not even watching the OP's video and posting based on your biases and previously digested info.


I don't need to watch that video made some english teacher playing Sensationalism on youtube sitting at his home in US.
Like I said the doctor were arrested for irresponsibly speading misleading info without thorough research.He claimed the virus was SARS ,which it wasn't! and would have triggered massive panic;the WHO had already been notified by the Chinese at that point regardless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

tower9 said:


> I grew up in the US. I can spot a racist when I see them. Serpentza is a racist. He's actually the worse kind because he's smart enough to couch his racism in platitudes and an appearance of being non-racist. At the end of the day it is clear that he has an agenda.
> 
> I will say though that his earlier videos were much more fair. He was just an expat in China trying to describe how life was and he made an effort to be fair. Perhaps because he thought most of his viewership were local Chinese so he tried his best to relate to this market. However as his subscribers grew and he realized that he could profit off of bashing China, his videos became more and more sensational, dramatic and anti-China. Keep in mind, both Serpentza and Laowhy are basically losers in life with no real career and education. They were just White guy expats who landed in China for adventure and aside from being English teachers, never held any real positions or developed a career. So their Youtube gig is really their only viable source of income and it's understandable why they would try their best to get more views with honesty and fairness thrown out the window.
> 
> I don't disagree with some of his criticism of China. I just don't like liars. When you only present the negative side of anything, you aren't being a fair and honest observer, you are a propagandist. That's basically what Serpentza and Laowhy are nowadays. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if they get funding from the NED or the Falungong either.
> 
> I've traveled throughout the world including the Middle East. American mainstream media is fucking trash, I can tell you that much. It's probably the most dishonest, manipulative media out there. This isn't a reflection of the American people who for the most part are decent and good people. But those running the American corporate media are some of the most manipulative and dishonest people in the world and that is how they control public opinion. It is effective in part because Americans for the most part are trusting and naive, as well as not being knowledgeable about the world.
> 
> It's funny how many Western Muslims buy all the most outlandish and extreme depictions of China from Western propaganda yet they know full well how dishonest and manipulative the portrayal of the Muslim world has been for decades from this same media source. I guess self-awareness is low among any population and that is what the corporate media thrives on.


Finally some sense from you. I fully agree with you for this post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Beast said:


> Finally some sense from you. I fully agree with you for this post.



I've always made sense. Being fair and objective makes you enemies everywhere because most people are very biased.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Itachi

Rasengan said:


> Thank you once again for proving my point. Stop having a one dimensional mindset. Such arrogance makes you short sighted. What did I say in my previous two post? I said those involved should be executed but as usual you are selective in cherry picking someone's opinion to suit your narrative. I don't entertain such people hence why I ignore you most of the time and you have this urge to always quote me.



Execution isn't the answer to everything....the CPC should spread awareness of the wrongdoings of the Wuhan officials that arrested doctors for trying to spread the truth.

We all know that won't happen because that's not how China plays ball. 



Rasengan said:


> In addition, I have criticized the CPC when I said there legitimacy will be under threat if they can't manage the country and introduce strict laws regarding wet markets. What does the past misgivings of the CPC Govt have to do with this topic. You are a hypocrite complaining how Chinese often troll but you are no different.



Past behaviors are a very good indicators of what might happen in the future....cover ups have happened all over China during the CPC's rule.

I'm just debating & adding my conclusions to the OP's post. You don't see me bringing in out of thread posts and trying to derail the whole thread. 

And you're no different since you have also went into making personal comments. 



Rasengan said:


> How they govern there country is quite frankly none of your business. The secrecy was done by the local Govt and this is mentioned in the article pushed forward by you. This equates to bad governance and they need to be punished. How do you know this Chinese Govt won't take appropriate action? Every scandal someone from the party must take a fall and this hurts the interests of factions. Each faction is important because they all have a different opinion on economics, international relations and the governance of the country. The political system of other countries is irrelevant to China. In 40 years China took 700 million people out of poverty a feat not even the best of Western countries combined could compete against. They didn't colonize and steal the wealth of other nations like Britain. There is bad and good in every country but you always choose to highlight the negatives.



As a human being, living on planet Earth. I have the basic human right to criticize any form of govt. on this planet. 

Your constant apologetic tone towards the Chinese is appalling. Why do you defend China so much on every thread?? 

You post random numbers like "taking 700M people out of poverty" blah blah blah while missing the crucial facts like how many people died under Mao and the CPC's rule and their failed policies...

Mao & CPC have killed more than Hitler & Stalin combined! 

Yet here you are....trying to defend China on each and every thread like you're a Chinese citizen....heck, even Chinese citizens don't defend China like you do! Which is quite concerning since your flags show that you're a Pakistani born in Pakistan, living in Pakistan...



Maitham said:


> I don't need to watch that video made some english teacher playing Sensationalism on youtube sitting at his home in US.
> Like I said the doctor were arrested for irresponsibly speading misleading info without thorough research.He claimed the virus was SARS ,which it wasn't! and would have triggered massive panic;the WHO had already been notified by the Chinese at that point regardless.



Since you haven't even watched the video in OP....you have no right to comment on this thread. 

All your biases are shown in that 1) He's not a "English teacher" 2) He's not sitting in his home in the US 3) He has actually lived in China for many years and was in China while making that video

You can stop trolling now....you have been caught red handed making stupid claims about the OP's video, which you haven't even watched in the first place according to your own statement! 



Tauren Paladin said:


> This is serious and there's no time to be trolling or spreading CCP or US propaganda. The focus should be finding an immediate cure to the coronavirus and develop much stricter/safer health regulations to prevent a future outbreak.



We know it is serious....which is why the OP linked his video on the matter. Did you watch that video??

Many Chinese members on PDF are already saying that the coronavirus either 1) doesn't exist 2) Is like SARS so is easily curable 3) Is a propaganda effort by the US

Now tell me....is any of the above true?? We all know it's not....the Coronavirus is so far incurable & started in Wuhan, where exist many Chinese bio labs from which it could have escaped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

tower9 said:


> I grew up in the US. I can spot a racist when I see them. Serpentza is a racist. He's actually the worse kind because he's smart enough to couch his racism in platitudes and an appearance of being non-racist. At the end of the day it is clear that he has an agenda..



I grew up in Britain and have the same experience in spotting a hidden closet racists. He peddles the BS argument of marrying a Chinese to fool the masses that he isn't a racists. But look at how much he attacks the cultural values held deeply by the Chinese. According to him Chinese medicine is garbage, Chinese people are inherently selfish, the rich people in China have no class and Chinese people have no common sense. The punk should have been deported years ago. Did you watch the video to see the reaction of his buddy Laowhy86 when his daughter was born? I feel sorry for his daughter. 




tower9 said:


> I will say though that his earlier videos were much more fair. He was just an expat in China trying to describe how life was and he made an effort to be fair. Perhaps because he thought most of his viewership were local Chinese so he tried his best to relate to this market. However as his subscribers grew and he realized that he could profit off of bashing China, his videos became more and more sensational, dramatic and anti-China. Keep in mind, both Serpentza and Laowhy are basically losers in life with no real career and education. They were just White guy expats who landed in China for adventure and aside from being English teachers, never held any real positions or developed a career. So their Youtube gig is really their only viable source of income and it's understandable why they would try their best to get more views with honesty and fairness thrown out the window.
> .



In his earlier videos he was praising China. But positivity doesn't give you subscribers. He changed his strategy and began bashing China at every possible moment. What was the end result? Thousands of subscribers. The Chinese Govt needs to reform but if they were so oppressive then how comes he was allowed to stay for years? The punk in one of his videos was claiming he was a successful businessmen opening a IT company when he first landed in China. But there is no record of the company and he was just an ordinary teacher. How can he look himself in the mirror each day. He wants to fool the masses and this is why he wears a suit to portray his professionalism. The two Chinese women who married these two punks are scum and they should be boycotted by the Chinese community. This isn't about the CPC but the honour and dignity of the Chinese people. Hong Kong, Taiwan, China and even Singapore still hold on to the traditional values that were handed down to your people. 



tower9 said:


> I don't disagree with some of his criticism of China. I just don't like liars. When you only present the negative side of anything, you aren't being a fair and honest observer, you are a propagandist. That's basically what Serpentza and Laowhy are nowadays. Also, I wouldn't be surprised if they get funding from the NED or the Falungong either.



You can criticize China as is the right of every individual. However, it should be constructive criticism instead of blindly attacking every single action they do. People on this thread in particular a Pakistani spends more time criticizing China rather than looking at the faults of Pakistan and its people. Child abuse in rampant across Pakistan, corruption is rifle that has nearly led to the bankruptcy of my country, and institutions are not following there mandate. China must reform in many different departments but this problem belongs to China. Sitting on some screen and patronizing Chinese people won't change nothing in fact they will do the exact opposite. In my opinion China since the open door policy has reformed and this process will continue as the years go by. The future leadership which has no attachment to the old generation (Great Leap Forward, Cultural Revolution) will take the country on a different direction. But Chinese people must decide this not some foreign. 



tower9 said:


> I've traveled throughout the world including the Middle East. American mainstream media is fucking trash, I can tell you that much. It's probably the most dishonest, manipulative media out there. This isn't a reflection of the American people who for the most part are decent and good people. But those running the American corporate media are some of the most manipulative and dishonest people in the world and that is how they control public opinion. It is effective in part because Americans for the most part are trusting and naive, as well as not being knowledgeable about the world.
> 
> It's funny how many Western Muslims buy all the most outlandish and extreme depictions of China from Western propaganda yet they know full well how dishonest and manipulative the portrayal of the Muslim world has been for decades from this same media source. I guess self-awareness is low among any population and that is what the corporate media thrives on.



The corporate media in America is part of the industrial complex. They are funded by wealth companies like the Koch brothers to manipulate information to deceive the masses. People are becoming so fed up with mainstream media that they rather listen to podcast in YouTube. The same phenomenon is seen in Pakistan. The media can sprout nonsense in how it acts impartial but we both know the significant role they played in helping the Bush administration to convince the public of Iraq having WMD. Muslim in the West are clueless and the end product is in front of our eyes. I am constant in my stance. Western media is full of propaganda nonsense against Pakistan so I won't take seriously what they say about China. When I want to know what's happening in China I speak to my friends who work in the Govt, businessman and just ordinary citizen that live a normal life. I gained the trust of many Chinese people and in our private conversations they have told me many things which should be improved in China. But they will never say these things in front of a foreigner. Why would they want to listen to someone like Serpentza and Laowhy who have an agenda against the country.



Viva_Viet said:


> Xi jinping dont ask u to defend CN for him.Xi dont even bore to hire u to work on his shoes factories, dude cos u r Nothing to CN.
> 
> Btw, I feel sick when None Cnese member who can not even speak Cnese keep bragging abt CN on US forum.Care abt ur own country.dude.



You aren't the sharpest tool in the box. I told you last time I earn more money in a single week than you do in an entire year. The only spit shiner on this forum is you. What were Vietnamese women doing when the American's were staying inside Vietnam? Nobody is interested in your one dollar tricks, advertise your services in some other shady site. 

Vietnam is nothing to China. What is the size of your economy compare to China. The figures answer this question so like a good little boy start polishing the shoes otherwise your Chinese boss will come and teach you what it means to work hard. I feel sick when I see an attention seeking Vietnamese come begging on a Pakistani Forum. Stick to your own forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Tauren Paladin said:


> This is serious and there's no time to be trolling or spreading CCP or US propaganda. The focus should be finding an immediate cure to the coronavirus and develop much stricter/safer health regulations to prevent a future outbreak.




Well said.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Rasengan said:


> I
> 
> You aren't the sharpest tool in the box. I told you last time I earn more money in a single week than you do in an entire year. The only spit shiner on this forum is you. What were Vietnamese women doing when the American's were staying inside Vietnam? Nobody is interested in your one dollar tricks, advertise your services in some other shady site.
> 
> Vietnam is nothing to China. What is the size of your economy compare to China. The figures answer this question so like a good little boy start polishing the shoes otherwise your Chinese boss will come and teach you what it means to work hard. I feel sick when I see an attention seeking Vietnamese come begging on a Pakistani Forum. Stick to your own forum.


Wow, if u really have money, then buy facemask and send to CN and help her. U know how much for a facemask in CN now ??

They dont nid ur cheap word here. And everyone know this is US forum ( I gave u link to prove that the serve location is in US), keep lying it Pak forum only make ppl believe that u r so sick.

Dont reply me if u dont know how expensive for a facemask that CN has to buy from VN now.I put u my ignore list if u failed to answer but keep bragging nonsense as if u know all abt CN.

Buy and donate facemasks for Cnese if u wanna help. No one nid ur cheap-useless words when what Cnese want now is facemask, normal price facemask, not high price facemask that they have No choice to buy everyday now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Viva_Viet said:


> Wow, if u really have money, then buy facemask and send to CN and help her. U know how much for a facemask in CN now ??
> 
> They dont nid ur cheap word here. And everyone know this is US forum ( I gave u link to prove that the serve location is in US), keep lying it Pak forum only make ppl believe that u r so sick.
> 
> Dont reply me if u dont know how expensive for a facemask that CN has to buy from VN now.I put u my ignore list if u failed to answer but keep bragging nonsense as if u know all abt CN.
> 
> Buy and donate facemasks for Cnese if u wanna help. No one nid ur cheap-useless words when what Cnese want now is facemask, normal price facemask, not high price facemask that they have No chouce to buy everyday now.



The shoe spit shiner continues to speak. Stop advertising your cheap services because I am not interested in your one dollar tricks. There was a big spike in price where masks were selling between $120-$150 per box. China can look after its own citizens you sweat shop worker. 

This is a Pakistani Forum. The owner of this forum is a Pakistani and he now lives in the US. Look at the word stupidity in the dictionary and your name should come under it. Who the hell are you calling sick. I mean Vietnamese people eat live baby mice and you have the audacity to call me sick. Vietnam is nothing special its just a tourist destination in where Westerners can have happy hour. Now go and serve them sweat shop worker or I will continuously embarrass you. 

Put me in your ignore lists. You sound like a bloody woman. Grow some balls and do the action instead of talking tough sweat shop worker.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Rasengan said:


> The shoe spit shiner continues to speak. Stop advertising your cheap services because I am not interested in your one dollar tricks. There was a big spike in price where masks were selling between $120-$150 per box. China can look after its own citizens you sweat shop worker.
> 
> This is a Pakistani Forum. The owner of this forum is a Pakistani and he now lives in the US. Look at the word stupidity in the dictionary and your name should come under it. Who the hell are you calling sick. I mean Vietnamese people eat live baby mice and you have the audacity to call me sick. Vietnam is nothing special its just a tourist destination in where Westerners can have happy hour. Now go and serve them sweat shop worker or I will continuously embarrass you.
> 
> Put me in your ignore lists. You sound like a bloody woman. Grow some balls and do the action instead of talking tough sweat shop worker.


My last word to u before ignore u. The real price for masks were selling between $120-$150 per box is just abt 30-40 usd in VN and its VN who sell to CN at that price cos we also run out of mask ( but we r still safe, so we only wear hand made mask instead of medical mask).Only CN and VN have enough factories to produce medical mask in Asia now, not Pak ones

So, try to donate mask at real price for Cnese.thats all they nid now.stop bragging nonsense and trying to look "rich" but never donate even a single mask box to Cnese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Viva_Viet said:


> My last word to u before ignore u. The real price for masks were selling between $120-$150 per box is just abt 30-40 usd in VN and its VN who sell to CN at that price cos we also run out of mask but we r still safe, so we only wear hand made mask instead of medical mask.
> 
> So, try to donate mask at real price for Cnese.thats all they nid now.stop bragging nonsense and trying to look "rich" but never donate even a single mask box to Cnese.



Come on you silly sweat shop worker surely you can give a much better response. Stop whinging like a woman. You remind me of a parrot repeating the same statement like a broken record player. I shouldn't be too hard on you after all your nothing but a sweat shop worker. The minute you decided to attack Pakistan I was always going to put you in your place mice eater. Now trot back to your work and spit shine those shoes like a good little boy.


----------



## Rasengan

Viva_Viet said:


> attack Pak ?? 99% Vnese dont even know where is Pak and VN-Pak relarionship is almost Zero. We come to this forum having location in US to talk wt CNese, not Pak.
> 
> U r sick.I put u on my ignore list. I bet that even Cnese also feel u r sick cos u keep bragging like "rich" man but never donate a single mask box per day to CN( thats only cost u abt 200usd per week if u can buy mask in real price but saving lots of Cnese now)



The baby mice eater continues to write bullshit. Listen to me carefully sweat shop worker who earns a dollar a day google Sino Defence Forum and speak to Chinese people over there if you have no interest with Pakistani people. I don't want Pakistan to have a relationship with Vietnam. It's a country full of cesspit and I hope one day China thrashes your country. If 99% of the people don't know where Pakistan is then what does this speak of Vietnamese people? Thank you for accepting the fact how dumb you are.

Put me in your ignore lists. Honestly you sound worse than a woman baby mice eater. I never wanted to bring wealth into this debate. But when a lowlife scum like you attacked Pakistan and called me a shoe worker then naturally I was going to respond back to you. Write as much bullshit as you want, but nothing changes the fact that I have a much higher living standard than you. The real shoe worker and spit shiner of shoes is you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Rasengan said:


> I grew up in Britain and have the same experience in spotting a hidden closet racists. He peddles the BS argument of marrying a Chinese to fool the masses that he isn't a racists. But look at how much he attacks the cultural values held deeply by the Chinese. According to him Chinese medicine is garbage, Chinese people are inherently selfish, the rich people in China have no class and Chinese people have no common sense. The punk should have been deported years ago. Did you watch the video to see the reaction of his buddy Laowhy86 when his daughter was born? I feel sorry for his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his earlier videos he was praising China. But positivity doesn't give you subscribers. He changed his strategy and began bashing China at every possible moment. What was the end result? Thousands of subscribers. The Chinese Govt needs to reform but if they were so oppressive then how comes he was allowed to stay for years? The punk in one of his videos was claiming he was a successful businessmen opening a IT company when he first landed in China. But there is no record of the company and he was just an ordinary teacher. How can he look himself in the mirror each day. He wants to fool the masses and this is why he wears a suit to portray his professionalism. The two Chinese women who married these two punks are scum and they should be boycotted by the Chinese community. This isn't about the CPC but the honour and dignity of the Chinese people. Hong Kong, Taiwan, China and even Singapore still hold on to the traditional values that were handed down to your people.
> 
> 
> 
> You can criticize China as is the right of every individual. However, it should be constructive criticism instead of blindly attacking every single action they do. People on this thread in particular a Pakistani spends more time criticizing China rather than looking at the faults of Pakistan and its people. Child abuse in rampant across Pakistan, corruption is rifle that has nearly led to the bankruptcy of my country, and institutions are not following there mandate. China must reform in many different departments but this problem belongs to China. Sitting on some screen and patronizing Chinese people won't change nothing in fact they will do the exact opposite. In my opinion China since the open door policy has reformed and this process will continue as the years go by. The future leadership which has no attachment to the old generation (Great Leap Forward, Cultural Revolution) will take the country on a different direction. But Chinese people must decide this not some foreign.
> 
> 
> 
> The corporate media in America is part of the industrial complex. They are funded by wealth companies like the Koch brothers to manipulate information to deceive the masses. People are becoming so fed up with mainstream media that they rather listen to podcast in YouTube. The same phenomenon is seen in Pakistan. The media can sprout nonsense in how it acts impartial but we both know the significant role they played in helping the Bush administration to convince the public of Iraq having WMD. Muslim in the West are clueless and the end product is in front of our eyes. I am constant in my stance. Western media is full of propaganda nonsense against Pakistan so I won't take seriously what they say about China. When I want to know what's happening in China I speak to my friends who work in the Govt, businessman and just ordinary citizen that live a normal life. I gained the trust of many Chinese people and in our private conversations they have told me many things which should be improved in China. But they will never say these things in front of a foreigner. Why would they want to listen to someone like Serpentza and Laowhy who have an agenda against the country.



You can always tell when someone is well traveled versus someone who has only stayed in their country or have only visited the conventionally popular places (Paris, Hawaii, etc). When you've seen so many things that have contradicted what the media is telling you, you start realizing that you live in a matrix where the talking heads that influence your thoughts are all puppets manipulated by extremely greedy people with an agenda. 

For those who value the truth, you will have few friends in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

This thread is a rumor. Period


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Itachi said:


> Typical Communist policies......you say/do something the government doesn't like??
> 
> Off to prison for you...
> 
> 
> *China spent the crucial first days of the Wuhan coronavirus outbreak arresting people who posted about it online and threatening journalists*
> 
> *https://www.businessinsider.com/china-information-crackdown-on-wuhan-coronavirus-2020-1*
> 
> Posting this before the pro-China troll brigade comes in & either starts pointing fingers at other nations, says how China is so great & the usual stuff littered on many threads related to China.
> 
> *Also please watch the whole video before commenting!!*


They were not warned, fined or arrested.

They were criticized and educated after being summoned by the police, to be exact.







They did spread false remarks claimed the novel coronavirus was SARS, but now it seems to be forgivable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

_Don't ever trust the government.
We are on our own now. _
Its like those Hollywood zombie survival movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

tower9 said:


> Nathan Rich however creeps me out.



He should!! He was a thieving homeless drug-addict/dealer. His rap sheet includes multiple felonies which *drastically* limits his ability to get work in the US. That's why he fled to China.






















You can see the "SLUT" finger tattoos mentioned is his rap sheet covered with Chinese ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

Hamartia Antidote said:


> He should!! He was a thieving homeless drug-addict/dealer. His rap sheet includes multiple felonies which *drastically* limits his ability to get work in the US. That's why he fled to China.
> 
> View attachment 603001
> 
> View attachment 603002
> 
> View attachment 603003
> 
> View attachment 603012


The propaganda office has a labour shortage . I would vouch for expanding their funding.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Paul2 said:


> The propaganda office has a labour shortage . I would vouch for expanding their funding.



LOL! Go watch Nathan's video where he admits his extremely shadey past (but not the felony stuff of course as that may get him kicked out of China). He even has a book about it:
https://www.amazon.com/Nathan-Rich/e/B07GCV95HK?ref=dbs_a_mng_rwt_scns_share
*Scythe Tleppo: My Survival of a Cult, Abandonment, Addiction and Homelessness*
*by Nathan Rich*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi

CHN Bamboo said:


> They were not warned, fined or arrested.
> 
> They were criticized and educated after being summoned by the police, to be exact.



And your source is?? That image in Chinese which I don't even know where it came from, let alone read?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

They are already making a u-turn https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/ETgXN6HInzlC8cxzhDdU9g

Just two days ago, Caixin had an article on SPC intervening into that. Now, they quietly replaced it with an interview with the doctor.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> LOL! Go watch Nathan's video where he admits his extremely shadey past (but not the felony stuff of course as that may get him kicked out of China). He even has a book about it:
> https://www.amazon.com/Nathan-Rich/e/B07GCV95HK?ref=dbs_a_mng_rwt_scns_share
> *Scythe Tleppo: My Survival of a Cult, Abandonment, Addiction and Homelessness*
> *by Nathan Rich*


What did I say? The propaganda office is so lousy that they can't hire anybody, but some weird narco hobos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

tower9 said:


> You can always tell when someone is well traveled versus someone who has only stayed in their country or have only visited the conventionally popular places (Paris, Hawaii, etc). When you've seen so many things that have contradicted what the media is telling you, you start realizing that you live in a matrix where the talking heads that influence your thoughts are all puppets manipulated by extremely greedy people with an agenda.
> 
> For those who value the truth, you will have few friends in this world.



The last sentence is not only true but it holds so much wisdom for those who wish to stick with the truth. Which candidate are you going to vote for in the upcoming election? The two best candidates in my opinion are Bernie Sanders and Andrew Yang? I like Bernie Sanders but I find Andrew Yang very refreshing and a laid back person. I would rather listen to a podcast than mainstream media to get a good idea what there policies are. In reference to this topic do you have any relatives in China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

The "_*Wuhan Virus*_" also known as the Coronavirus, in my opinion, is a bio-weapon used by those who want to stem China juggernaut rise from being a regional powerhouse to a dominant superpower. They (Zionists) do not want China to surge so far ahead of their slave/conduit (America) that Russia and China neutralize America without a drop of blood being spilt. Make no mistake about it, the Zionists want a global war to happen. Because without it, they wouldn't be able to have Israel as the reigning power in the world. And that is Zionist final solution, as these are a demonic people, who only thrive by proliferating chaos in the world. This is how they were able to take hold of Europe with by sparking the French Revolution, the Bolshevik Revolution, Battle of Waterloo and the First World War. Similarly, North America was taken full control of through War of Independence, the American Civil War and finally the Second World War. 

Whether it be the bogus Hong Kong protests, or the Uighurs in Xing Jiang, the Ukrainian Revolution, the South Ossettian War by Georgia (that America, Britain & Israel purported), the absurd revolution in Venezuela by that pathetic joke of an American puppet (Juan Guaido). It is very clear and evident that Zionists are actively purporting this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rasengan

This video is for fellow Pakistani's and Chinese members. Many Pakistani's need to show more compassion instead of jumping in joy because of the Uyghur situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Rasengan said:


> This video is for fellow Pakistani's and Chinese members. Many Pakistani's need to show more compassion instead of jumping in joy because of the Uyghur situation.


What Uyghur situation? If you really trust those western CNN /BBC or turkish crap news about China uyghur. You will be such a letdown.

https://www.blackagendareport.com/my-trip-china-exposed-shameful-lies-peddled-american-empire


----------



## tower9

Rasengan said:


> The last sentence is not only true but it holds so much wisdom for those who wish to stick with the truth. Which candidate are you going to vote for in the upcoming election? The two best candidates in my opinion are Bernie Sanders and Andrew Yang? I like Bernie Sanders but I find Andrew Yang very refreshing and a laid back person. I would rather listen to a podcast than mainstream media to get a good idea what there policies are. In reference to this topic do you have any relatives in China?



I do have some relatives in China but I am not really close to them as I grew up in the US.

My top candidate is Gabbard. She is the only one with the balls to take on the military industrial complex and war mongers in Washington. 

I also like Yang. He’s my No. 2. I like a lot of his innovative ideas and he makes a lot of sense although I have my doubts about UBI. 

I like Bernie a lot as a person but many of his policies are outdated and ideological, if implemented will likely lead to a major recession.

I actually like Trump too. Even though he is a jerk and has been a slave to AIPAC and Netanyahu with regards to the middle east, I like the fact that he’s exposed a lot of hypocrisy in our political system and the media. Although he’s a huge hypocrite and asshole himself too. He’s funny though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

W.11 said:


>



Nah, I won't get trapped for it, LOL.

1st. It is SerpentZA youtube video. Do you want to click bait me for the sake of that guy? LOL. Why should I help him to raise his viewer in Youtube. No.
2nd. SerpentZA is not a source of legit news. How do you know if what he claims is legit? It is his opinion, not a news.
3rd. SerpentZA is no longer live in China. His opinion is no longer has any weight. Where did he get that news? From rumor. He always claimed that he has a friend in China. But that is not enough. Because he doesn't witness China with his own eyes now. Only from "what his friend said".
4th. Since SerpentZA left China, he made a lot of anti china contents. So his opinion should be considered biased.


----------



## tower9

Hamartia Antidote said:


> He should!! He was a thieving homeless drug-addict/dealer. His rap sheet includes multiple felonies which *drastically* limits his ability to get work in the US. That's why he fled to China.
> 
> View attachment 603001
> 
> View attachment 603002
> 
> View attachment 603003
> 
> View attachment 603012
> 
> 
> View attachment 603041
> 
> You can see the "SLUT" finger tattoos mentioned is his rap sheet covered with Chinese ones.




Yeah my creep radar is usually pretty accurate. No wonder he sold his soul to the PRC, he has nowhere else to go. Lol


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Itachi said:


> And your source is?? That image in Chinese which I don't even know where it came from, let alone read?



Above is a bulletin from Wuhan police weibo, and below is a comment from others.
The bulletin means --
_



On December 31, 2019, the health department of Wuhan government issued a bulletin on the epidemic situation of pneumonia. Subsequently, a number of netizens reported that someone was spreading false information on the Internet. In order to find out the situation, the public security organs investigated and verified eight people one after another. According to the investigation, eight people spread unverified information such as "there are several confirmed cases of SARS in a hospital,"seven cases of SARS have been confirmed", and "a hospital has received a family of patient suspected to be infected with SARS." According to the relevant provisions of the Public Security Administration punishment Law of the people's Republic of China, because the circumstances of the above eight people were particularly minor, the public security organs carried out education and criticism at that time, without warning, fine, or detention/arrest.

Click to expand...

_
So the content claimed by OP is false. The eight men are not exactly telling the truth and have not been arrested.

By the way, I don't support the police. If Wuhan residents had taken the new coronavirus as SARS, to wear masks earlier to prevent the spread of the virus, there would not be so many infected and dead now.

从去年十二月就关注这个事件的人表示，最开始的争执确实停留在是不是SARS上。
现在看来这个病毒比SARS弱得多。
武汉市内甚至湖北省内的死亡率和省外（0.2%）比起来是异常的高，高度怀疑是因为医疗资源紧缺，大量轻症无法就医确诊导致。


----------



## 8888888888888

The outbreak probably started in December and could be contain if not for the cover up by Wuhan officals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

8888888888888 said:


> The outbreak probably started in December and could be contain if not for the cover up by Wuhan officals.



why are China’s local officials such retards?


----------



## PakFactor

tower9 said:


> why are China’s local officials such retards?



Censorship never helps, and this virus incident just proves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

tower9 said:


> why are China’s local officials such retards?


Because they believe chinese system with no check and balance, no accountability being superior to any democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

tower9 said:


> why are China’s local officials such retards?


Because it will make them look bad for advancement if when they can't deal with it and has to ask for help.


----------



## CHN Bamboo

8888888888888 said:


> Because it will make them look bad for advancement if when they can't deal with it and has to ask for help.


武汉的官员们不是因为害怕被问责而试图掩盖么？

最初对“人传人”的掩饰、玩弄文字游戏让大众认识不到严重性，才让疫情发展成现在的样子。

这些官员最终的结果，可能比直接揭露问题得到的处置还要严重得多。

自作孽，不可活。


----------



## 8888888888888

CHN Bamboo said:


> 武汉的官员们不是因为害怕被问责而试图掩盖么？
> 
> 最初对“人传人”的掩饰、玩弄文字游戏让大众认识不到严重性，才让疫情发展成现在的样子。
> 
> 这些官员最终的结果，可能比直接揭露问题得到的处置还要严重得多。
> 
> 自作孽，不可活。


I feel like they understated the outbreak so that they would not close businesses and then didn’t inform the full truth to Beijing.


----------



## Rasengan

Beast said:


> What Uyghur situation? If you really trust those western CNN /BBC or turkish crap news about China uyghur. You will be such a letdown.
> 
> https://www.blackagendareport.com/my-trip-china-exposed-shameful-lies-peddled-american-empire



Come on @Beast you should already know my views on this issue. I was referring to other Pakistani's who have a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Rasengan said:


> Come on @Beast you should already know my views on this issue. I was referring to other Pakistani's who have a problem.


I do understand your view but the only problem for Uyghur China is continuous spread of fake news, lies and slandering by outside source to affect their progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

Beast said:


> I do understand your view but the only problem for Uyghur China is continuous spread of fake news, lies and slandering by outside source to affect their progress.



The video I posted was a Chinese Muslim (Hui) who was criticizing other Muslim's who took joy in witnessing the suffering of the Chinese people. Henceforth, I posted the video in the hopes of convincing certain people not to politicize the current problem (virus) because they have some issue with Xinjiang. Compassion is very important in Islam and the Hui Muslim brother was highlighting this.



tower9 said:


> I do have some relatives in China but I am not really close to them as I grew up in the US.
> 
> My top candidate is Gabbard. She is the only one with the balls to take on the military industrial complex and war mongers in Washington.
> 
> I also like Yang. He’s my No. 2. I like a lot of his innovative ideas and he makes a lot of sense although I have my doubts about UBI.
> 
> I like Bernie a lot as a person but many of his policies are outdated and ideological, if implemented will likely lead to a major recession.
> 
> I actually like Trump too. Even though he is a jerk and has been a slave to AIPAC and Netanyahu with regards to the middle east, I like the fact that he’s exposed a lot of hypocrisy in our political system and the media. Although he’s a huge hypocrite and asshole himself too. He’s funny though.



In'sha'allah your family will be okay. I don't really like Gabbard she's a big advocate of BJP and there Hindutva policies. If such a person came into office and the United States tilted toward India completely then the world would be in a much dangerous place. Any future President must play a balancing role to maintain stability in the region. But I can understand your view point on why she's your top candidate. Hardly any politician has the balls to take on the military industrial complex. 

I would prefer Andrew Yang winning the election. He isn't a typical politician and some of his ideas are innovative to meet the needs of the 4th industrial revolution. The biggest criticism is his policy of introducing the Freedom Dividend. I don't think its practical. 

Sanders is a wonderful human being and if he was elected America would change like never before in how the economy runs, international relations and domestic policies relating to guns. His ideas may seem outdated but they have never been applied for decades. 

Trump has been good for Pakistan. His tweets are refreshing and amusing to read. The political establishment hates his guts but they can't do nothing except make up bullshit allegations. I don't like his stance in the Middle East the consequences will be severe. He could have handled the trade war will China much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

CHN Bamboo said:


> By the way, I don't support the police. If Wuhan residents had taken the new coronavirus as SARS, to wear masks earlier to prevent the spread of the virus, there would not be so many infected and dead now.



Yeah. The focus is not whether it's specifically SARS, but whether it's a contagious virus. Because people would've reacted the same way anyway and take precautions.

The officials are actually more guilty of 'fake news', because in this situation 'no news' is 'fake news'.

Reposting:


> 山上有只东北虎，看到的人说山上有只华南虎，让大家别上山，结果被捉了，说他们造谣，山上根本没老虎。后来很多人在山上被老虎咬死了，又强调那几个造谣的没说准是东北虎还是华南虎，殊不知，说山上无虎，造成大量的伤亡，才是恐慌之源，才是最大的造谣。


 


tower9 said:


> why are China’s local officials such retards?



Bureaucratic. Lack of accountability, and therefore complacency. 懒政、侥幸。

I've been following the news on Weibo. From their interviews, local officials seem awfully unprepared.

I don't think they are maliciously covering up, but because administrators think they know better than medical professionals. "Doctor reports indicating SARS? Overreaction, it can't be that bad".
It's a bureaucratic system. People in power think they know best when there are little check and balance, thus they make their own decisions and ignore other stakeholders.

I mean even *Thailand started screening visitors from Wuhan on Jan 5. Meanwhile Wuhan is still holding celebrations and massive unabated migrations (春运) to the rest of China continued*, until around Jan 20 when there are confirmed cases of human transmission.



> The screening for the virus at Phuket airport has been underway since Jan 5 as there are several direct flights per day from Wuhan to the island resort province, he added.


https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailan...port-screening-wuhan-arrivals-for-coronavirus

Plain complacency. Even the Thais are more on their toes after experiencing SARS.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/wuhan-24-hours-after-the-lockdown.651053/page-2



Mista said:


> It was discovered in December last year but I think local officials were too complacent.
> 
> Experts claimed that there were no evidence that it would spread from human to human, and I heard the virus wasn't even in the headlines back then. Not sure about that, but it was in Singapore's headlines even though we are pretty far away from Wuhan.
> 
> On Jan 3, Singapore/Taiwan/HK started fever screenings in our airports, while the provincial authorities are busy arresting people for spreading 'fake news'.
> 
> /
> *Wuhan pneumonia outbreak spurs fever checks in Singapore, Hong Kong, Taiwan*
> 
> PUBLISHED
> *JAN 3, 2020*, 3:12 PM SGT
> 
> HONG KONG (BLOOMBERG) - A mysterious pneumonia outbreak that has sickened dozens of people in China has prompted airports in *Singapore, Hong Kong and Taiwan to introduce fever screening*, as scientists search for the infectious source.
> 
> From Friday (Jan 3) evening, temperature screening will be implemented at Changi Airport for all travellers arriving from the central Chinese city of Wuhan, Singapore's Ministry of Health said.
> 
> In Hong Kong, thermal imaging systems will be deployed as part of increased fever surveillance at boundary checkpoints, authorities said.
> 
> Taiwan has implemented similar measures, its Centre for Disease Control said Tuesday.
> 
> The Wuhan Municipal Health Commission said in a statement that as of 8am on Friday (Jan 3), there were 44 patients with an "unexplained diagnosis of viral pneumonia", of which 11 were critically ill. The rest of the patients were stable. All patients were being treated in Wuhan medical institutions.
> 
> The commission also tracked 121 close contacts. *Its statement added that preliminary investigations show no clear evidence of human-to-human transmission.* The main symptom seen in patients is fever, with a few also having difficulty breathing.
> 
> Though investigations are ongoing, the commission confirmed that some cases involved operators in the Wuhan South China Seafood City.
> 
> The market, which has since been closed, sold birds, pheasants, and snakes, along with organs of rabbits and other wildlife, the Centre for Infectious Disease Research and Policy in Minneapolis said on Thursday, citing local media reports.
> 
> That has triggered worries about the potential jump of an unknown virus to humans - reminiscent of Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome, or Sars, which killed almost 800 people about 17 years ago.
> 
> The World Health Organisation said it has activated an incident management team over the Wuhan cases to "ensure disease detection systems are sensitive, communication channels are open, and reporting is rapid across the region," the South China Morning Post reported.
> Investigations are still under way and authorities haven't yet confirmed the pathogen that is causing the illness, Ms Paige Snider, a WHO spokeswoman, told the paper.
> 
> The Wuhan Institute of Virology didn't respond to an e-mailed request for comment on the infectious source.
> 
> *FAKE NEWS*
> *Several people were arrested for circulating fake news online about the viral spread of pneumonia, provincial authorities said, adding that rumours on social media alleging that there had been an outbreak of Sars are untrue and no person-to-person transmission has been found so far.*
> 
> Three travelers from Wuhan were admitted to hospitals in Hong Kong, though two were subsequently released, the South China Morning Post reported late Thursday. The city has not received any Wuhan-related severe pneumonia cases, Secretary for Food and Health Sophia Chan told reporters on Thursday.
> 
> Singapore asked doctors to look out for suspected cases of pneumonia among people who have recently returned from Wuhan.
> 
> "Suspect cases with fever and acute respiratory illness or pneumonia and with travel history to Wuhan within 14 days before onset of symptoms will be isolated as a precautionary measure to prevent transmission," the city-state's Ministry of Health said in a Facebook post.
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...rs-fever-checks-in-singapore-hong-kong-taiwan
> 
> /
> 
> But things were still normal in Wuhan. Even when Thailand started conducting fever screenings in their airports on Jan 5, Wuhan residents were still allowed to roam freely all over China without checks, and celebrations/events with large-scale human concentration continued.
> 
> Heck, *in Jianghan district where the virus originated, residents were still having a large feast with 40k families participating in it on **19 Jan 2020*. There were already 3 fatalities at that time.
> 
> You can see the total lack of awareness, initiative and the complacency of local officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jan 20 human transmission was confirmed. Storm broke out. New confirmed cases start coming out from then on.
> 
> On Jan 23 Wuhan was locked down and the rest is history. A very drastic move, but I guess it was an order from the central government. They are probably pissed with the local government in Wuhan.
> 
> @8888888888888 @CHN Bamboo
> 
> Correct me if I got anything wrong.





Mista said:


> An example of how excess censorship made the problem worse:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The local officials need to be held accountable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Rasengan said:


> In'sha'allah your family will be okay. I don't really like Gabbard she's a big advocate of BJP and there Hindutva policies. If such a person came into office and the United States tilted toward India completely then the world would be in a much dangerous place. Any future President must play a balancing role to maintain stability in the region. But I can understand your view point on why she's your top candidate. Hardly any politician has the balls to take on the military industrial complex.
> 
> I would prefer Andrew Yang winning the election. He isn't a typical politician and some of his ideas are innovative to meet the needs of the 4th industrial revolution. The biggest criticism is his policy of introducing the Freedom Dividend. I don't think its practical.
> 
> Sanders is a wonderful human being and if he was elected America would change like never before in how the economy runs, international relations and domestic policies relating to guns. His ideas may seem outdated but they have never been applied for decades.
> 
> Trump has been good for Pakistan. His tweets are refreshing and amusing to read. The political establishment hates his guts but they can't do nothing except make up bullshit allegations. I don't like his stance in the Middle East the consequences will be severe. He could have handled the trade war will China much better.



I guess if I was Pakistani, I wouldn't like Gabbard for her closeness to India. As an American though, her being Hindu is just a weird or interesting quirk. For me, what is relevant is her fight against the MIC and the courage it takes to do that. So she has won my respect.

Andrew Yang has great ideas, but I don't know if he was cut out for the filthiness and dirtiness of politics. But as an Asian American, I'm glad he's out there showing that Asians can be Americans too and can contribute great ideas to our political sphere.

Bernie is a great human being. I might still vote for him when the day comes. Haven't decided yet. I think he will win Iowa and I think he is the favored to win the whole nomination. Not really sold on his overly socialist economic policies but I think the opposition will likely mitigate some of the more extreme parts of his policies.

As for Trump, yeah he is a circus and a shitshow. All that only adds to his popularity among his camp. It makes him appear more genuine and authentic. Yeah, I don't think he's handled the trade war with China particularly well but he wouldn't have done it any other way. His method is to push everything to the brink to see how much he can get, then pull back and settle for what is achievable. I like the fact that he's not a neoliberal hypocrite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paul2

tower9 said:


> why are China’s local officials such retards?


Where do you get better ones? 90-80% of CPC members above 60 don't have education above middle school. Xi himself is really still a middle schooler too.

Xi's "system" comes with an expiration date. He has little power base, and the few party elders who backed him are now either old, dead or bedridden.

By my observations, the party has finally managed to strongarm Xi into letting new generations into the party apparatus in the last few months — something he was blocking for the last 10 years.

The new generation of officials are to come to power inevitably, but those 40 something officials...

How to say. Everybody I know from current 1970-1980 cadres are very sharp, accomplished people who grew during Hu, and they are very ambitious. Think, 20-10 years ago, it was unthinkable for an official to show his ambitions early on, it would've been a career suicide for them, and now they are showing them quite openly, and that's with Xi purging people left and right.

We are to see more competent people on average, but don't think of that being a change for good yet. You will see.

I will bring a 三国 analogy: the imperial uncle, and imperial elders staked everything at taking down the 10 eunuchs by inviting a barbarian maverick general into power. Now the 10 eunuchs are dead and buried, but the imperial elites don't know what to do with Dong now, who got left with empire's finest army at his disposition, and is just 100 li away from the capital. If you know your history just a bit, you must know what went next.

Dong was killed, but not before young restorationists burned the country down in the process.

P.S. Just to add to that worrying similarity, I heard the extremely worrying rumour that XI wants to make a move on the Chief Justice ... https://news.sina.com.cn/c/2020-01-10/doc-iihnzahk3304329.shtml

By doing so, it will be him crossing the Rubicon and just every red line left. After that, it will be time ticking for him. It will say loudly to everybody that he will not stop after finishing the Shanghai gang, and everybody else is now in danger. The same people who were happy seeing him going after Shanghai clique will gang up on him instantly. If this is to happen, the best thing I can recommend would be for us to run fast and far.


----------



## AsianLion

I remember the face of that Wuhan doctor who first finally disclosed it to the world about Covid-19


----------

